

The Iraqi who saved Norway from oil - DTrejo
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/99680a04-92a0-11de-b63b-00144feabdc0.html 

======
DTrejo
Comments from previous submission, if you're interested:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=794116>

~~~
btilly
Comments from yesterday's submission of the same article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1430316>

~~~
DTrejo
:)

